# How are the jews so powerful



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

I believe the conspiracy because germany tried to genocide the Jews and now every germanic country is just extremely fucked up. 

But how do they get into positions where they can control things like feminism and record labels


----------



## coolguy1 (Sep 2, 2021)

"I believe the conspiracy because germany tried to genocide the Jews and now every germanic country is just extremely fucked up.

But how do they get into positions where they can control things like feminism and record labels"


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 2, 2021)

Haha jewchads keep winning


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

coolguy1 said:


> View attachment 1298793
> 
> "I believe the conspiracy because germany tried to genocide the Jews and now every germanic country is just extremely fucked up.
> 
> But how do they get into positions where they can control things like feminism and record labels"


Autism?


----------



## Zenturio (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> I believe the conspiracy because germany tried to genocide the Jews and now every germanic country is just extremely fucked up.
> 
> But how do they get into positions where they can control things like feminism and record labels


it's in their genes, they are feminine and destructive by nature


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> it's in their genes, they are feminine and destructive by nature


But I mean how exactly do they do it. Let's say in 1940 some jews arrived in new york did they just herd together and then one got into a good position and helped the other up


----------



## Zenturio (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> But I mean how exactly do they do it. Let's say in 1940 some jews arrived in new york did they just herd together and then one got into a good position and helped the other up


yea

also they are very smart so they have a natrual advantage in very feminine societies where there is no conflict


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 2, 2021)

nepotism and usury.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> nepotism and usury.


What made people have alot of trust in tbe Jews to lend money from?


----------



## quakociaptockh (Sep 2, 2021)

They are not. This is one of their mind tricks. They want you to think they are omnipotent, but aren't really.

And they are not high IQ either.


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

they're not, incels just really like to cope that there's alternate universes where they'd be chad without some boogeyman pulling the strings to cuck them, but sadly for the incels their genetics were just fucked from the start

also hitler just used the jewish boogeyman as leverage for his political career, he didn't actually give a shit about the jews, it's just that uniting the people against a singular enemy is REALLY effective for political gain


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> they're not, incels just really like to cope that there's alternate universes where they'd be chad without some boogeyman pulling the strings to cuck them, but sadly for the incels their genetics were just fucked from the start
> 
> also hitler just used the jewish boogeyman as leverage for his political career, he didn't actually give a shit about the jews, it's just that uniting the people against a singular enemy is REALLY effective for political gain


Nothing to do.with that really. Incels would always be incels. But what powers are causing women to have more rights then men, black smv heavily inflated by the media, degenerate technology like tinder and onlyfans etc. Mass immigrations into Germanic countires

Because all of these are affecting white birth rates. Which affects average smv white men not just incels


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Nothing to do.with that really. Incels would always be incels. But what powers are causing women to have more rights then men, black smv heavily inflated by the media, degenerate technology like tinder and onlyfans etc. Mass immigrations into Germanic countires
> 
> Because all of these are affecting white birth rates. Which affects average smv white men not just incels


conspiracy theories don't exist
nobody is orchestrating these things from the shadows, life is not as exciting as you want to believe it is

"which affects average smv of white men" no, that's a cope, normal white men are doing fine, the reason this conspiracy exists is because incels never want to believe they're ugly, they want to believe they're normie and that normies struggle, but normies don't struggle at all if they're not autistic. Incels are a minority, but if you ask any incel they'll tell you normie men are incel too, it's all just coping mechanisms and it's pathetic.

poor people have shitloads of kids, rich people have fewer kids, it's nothing to do with race or anything like that it's just an iq thing. Poor white people have a bunch of kids still

the fact that you think tinder and onlyfans are plots to drop white male smv is the most asinine shit I've ever heard in my entire life, they're just quick cashgrabs and nothing more, people like porn (always have) so people make porn to make money, online dating became big because the internet became big (the internet is not a jewish plot either) and tinder is just the advancement of that
"muh degeneracy" the south american tribes used to eat kids all the time was that a jewish plot too? degeneracy will exist as long as people exist, jews don't have to do anything for that. If anything jews have been trying to REDUCE degeneracy with creating the religion and shit, but the idea of degeneracy is cope, you're just mad at it cause you're not involved in it

Immigration into europe has been a giant thing since the dawn of europe, people from shitholes like to go into countries that aren't shitholes, big shocker there, must be a jewish plot of course
If you were from some shithole that got bombed and shot up every day you'd be clawing your way into germany too and no jew would have to tell you to do it, either


----------



## Spierdolony (Sep 2, 2021)

In Poland King Casimir the Great invited them in XIV century. Few centuries later when Poland was under the possessive (by russia, germany and austria) jews used to snitch on poles that tried to organise rebellion in order to free their country. Jews were greatly rewarded for such a behaviour.
Get it? Polish kingdom gave them the shelter for over 400 years and they not only not assimilated, they actively tried destroy this country for their intrest!!!! 

In medieval Europe usury was forbidden, but only for catholics (new testament)! The jews didnt gave a fuck about this and they made lots of money because of this. Know you know the root of jokes about jews and money.


> *Usury* (/ˈjuːʒəri/)[1][2] is the practice of making unethical or immoral monetary loans that unfairly enrich the lender. The term may be used in a moral sense—condemning, taking advantage of others' misfortunes—or in a legal sense, where an interest rate is charged in excess of the maximum rate that is allowed by law. A loan may be considered usurious because of excessive or abusive interest rates or other factors defined by the laws of a state.





> Jews are forbidden from usury in dealing with fellow Jews, although not exclusively. Lending is to be considered tzedakah. *However, there are permissions to charge interest on loans to non-Jews*


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> conspiracy theories don't exist
> nobody is orchestrating these things from the shadows, life is not as exciting as you want to believe it is
> 
> "which affects average smv of white men" no, that's a cope, normal white men are doing fine, the reason this conspiracy exists is because incels never want to believe they're ugly, they want to believe they're normie and that normies struggle, but normies don't struggle at all if they're not autistic. Incels are a minority, but if you ask any incel they'll tell you normie men are incel too, it's all just coping mechanisms and it's pathetic.
> ...


'Conspiring things from the shadows'






Greg lanksy blacked.com founder is a self proclaimed Jew.

Tinder I agree is a bit of a weak point. But Jews are 100% manipulate the media and the cross will happily come out and say they're jewish.

Immigration to be honest I agree. Perhaps jews had a slight say in it but rich greedy anglo saxons probably just brought them in to lower wages. The Jews, in the sense of self proclaimed people promating things like pro gays and race mixing are just taking advantage of what whites did to themselves


----------



## Gad (Sep 2, 2021)

highest average iq


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> conspiracy theories don't exist
> nobody is orchestrating these things from the shadows, life is not as exciting as you want to believe it is
> 
> "which affects average smv of white men" no, that's a cope, normal white men are doing fine, the reason this conspiracy exists is because incels never want to believe they're ugly, they want to believe they're normie and that normies struggle, but normies don't struggle at all if they're not autistic. Incels are a minority, but if you ask any incel they'll tell you normie men are incel too, it's all just coping mechanisms and it's pathetic.
> ...


Ceos not cross


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> 'Conspiring things from the shadows'
> 
> View attachment 1298886
> 
> ...


The red pill is, that it’s mainly White people hurting other White people.

yeah, loads of Jews are leftist types that promote degeneracy, but it’s the masses of white people that support it and allow it to continue.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> The red pill is, that it’s mainly White people hurting other White people.
> 
> yeah, loads of Jews are leftist types that promote degeneracy, but it’s the masses of white people that support it and allow it to continue.


That's why the modern Jew isn't really the typical light skinned arab guy. Jew is now basically any elite person with an agenda to make things more difficult for the working class.

Keir stamer - Germanic Englishman but clearly a pro immigration jew


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Keir stamer - Germanic Englishman but clearly a pro immigration jew


A disgrace, I have no idea how any Straight White man could be a social leftist. It’s an embarrassment.

i hope more dissident right/ far right parties gain more traction in Europe.

Check out this guy



https://mobile.twitter.com/KeithWoodsYT


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 2, 2021)

Jews are just superior 
You gotta deal with it


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> The red pill is, that it’s mainly White people hurting other White people.
> 
> yeah, loads of Jews are leftist types that promote degeneracy, but it’s the masses of white people that support it and allow it to continue.


Right wing parties will never succeed because people like @loksr r are just gonna say 'oh you're just coping cause your not chad/handsome if normie'


----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> they're not, incels just really like to cope that there's alternate universes where they'd be chad without some boogeyman pulling the strings to cuck them, but sadly for the incels their genetics were just fucked from the start
> 
> also hitler just used the jewish boogeyman as leverage for his political career, he didn't actually give a shit about the jews, it's just that uniting the people against a singular enemy is REALLY effective for political gain


this


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> 'Conspiring things from the shadows'
> 
> View attachment 1298886
> 
> ...


Ceos being jewish =/= jewish people are orchestrating things

You can’t make that gigantic leap, they are not a hivemind, they’re not getting together and discussing how best to fuck over white people. it’s fantasy, because everyone always wants someone to blame for everything but the truth is there’s always MANY different reasons for each thing happening, it will NEVER be as simple as “the jews did it” not on your entire life.

If the owner of blacked is jewish all that tells me is that that jewish guy is a literal cuck and nothing else, which makes sense if the stereotype about jewish guys being weak spineless mommas boys is true


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Right wing parties will never succeed because people like @loksr r are just gonna say 'oh you're just coping cause your not chad/handsome if normie'


Yeah that’s just a cope from him, there’s loads of chads in the UK that supported NF and support the EDL. Pretty much every White man in my area likes Tommy Robinson (although he is a Zionist).


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Ceos being jewish =/= jewish people are orchestrating things
> 
> You can’t make that gigantic leap, they are not a hivemind, they’re not getting together and discussing how best to fuck over white people. it’s fantasy, because everyone always wants someone to blame for everything but the truth is there’s always MANY different reasons for each thing happening, it will NEVER be as simple as “the jews did it” not on your entire life.
> 
> If the owner of blacked is jewish all that tells me is that that jewish guy is a literal cuck and nothing else, which makes sense if the stereotype about jewish guys being weak spineless mommas boys is true


Trust me, you're a newbie to what you're actually talking about. They don't specifically want to fuck over white people. They hate all non Jews.

They just have no guilt in fucking over white people because of the holocaust. Using white based countires as a melting pot where all jews and other white elites can be the god class. 

This is what other elites like the royal family want so they work with the jews. In their eyes a poor Indian man can do the same jobs a poor white man can. So why not combine them. 

In a global perspective. The only poor class of people that are still somewhat wealthy are whites. Jews and white elites want to *eliminate non elite white people*


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Trust me, you haven’t watched as many ratchet low iq 30 view conspiracy theory videos on youtube as I have, you haven’t read as many fuckdajoos.blogspot.ro articles as me


Fixed

conspiracy theories don’t exist, fix your life, the jews are not the reason for your problems


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Yeah that’s just a cope from him, there’s loads of chads in the UK that supported NF and support the EDL. Pretty much


cope.
Chads that give a shit about politics (either side, left or right) are rare outliers, and usually just doing it for the image.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Fixed
> 
> conspiracy theories don’t exist, fix your life, the jews are not the reason for your problems


The jews aren't a contributing factor to my problems,.but they might be to yours. I'm assuming your a white guy of some sort of English german heritage.


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> The jews aren't a contributing factor to my problems,.but they might be to yours. I'm assuming your a white guy of some sort of English german heritage.


I have 0 problems hahahaha
jews don't give a shit about me, I don't give a shit about jews, I am white, that's how I know all this "muh white male smv is dropping" bullshit is cope


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> I have 0 problems hahahaha
> jews don't give a shit about me, I don't give a shit about jews, I am white, that's how I know all this "muh white male smv is dropping" bullshit is cope


I never said white smv is dropping? For whatever reason, be it the jews or whatever the chances of a white person having a baby with another white person is unnaturally very low. 

Because many white men are transgender and gay, contraception, ethnic competition in USA and Europe. White men still do very well in places like South east Asia. But germanics will be unbelievably outbred by African and indian, even Russian. But who even said I'm complaining about this? I never said I'm a germanic white guy


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> I never said white smv is dropping? For whatever reason, be it the jews or whatever the chances of a white person having a baby with another white person is unnaturally very low.
> 
> Because many white men are transgender and gay, contraception, ethnic competition in USA and Europe. White men still do very well in places like South east Asia. But germanics will be unbelievably outbred by African and indian, even Russian. But who even said I'm complaining about this? I never said I'm a germanic white guy


"Because all of these are affecting white birth rates. Which affects average smv white men not just incels"

gays and especially transgenders are an extreme minority everywhere, doesn't affect anything
people in shithole nations have more kids cause their kids are more likely to die off, we used to have shitloads of kids back when all our kids would die from diarrhea and shit too. There's also not "ethnic competition" the average people of all races date within their own race. Shit is the same as it's always been, and it will continue to be so, these are all just weird fantasies.

also, Russians are white until you go east. There's no set of behaviors that bar you from being white or whatever other weird shit


----------



## TITUS (Sep 2, 2021)

They have been living as parasites within european societies for millenia, whenever a civilization is in decline and about to die, they just rise to the top, like parasites feeding on a carcass.


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> "Because all of these are affecting white birth rates. Which affects average smv white men not just incels"
> 
> gays and especially transgenders are an extreme minority everywhere, doesn't affect anything
> people in shithole nations have more kids cause their kids are more likely to die off, we used to have shitloads of kids back when all our kids would die from diarrhea and shit too. There's also not "ethnic competition" the average people of all races date within their own race. Shit is the same as it's always been, and it will continue to be so, these are all just weird fantasies.
> ...


You're literally so deluded you think england and USA will stay rich forever? Soon there will be half cast everywhere look at Chicago and London and its only just getting started


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> You're literally so deluded you think england and USA will stay rich forever? Soon there will be half cast everywhere look at Chicago and London and its only just getting started


Nobody said that? I said whites are not going to get weirdly bred out or whatever fantasy you've created in your head
maybe way way way way way WAY down into the future when everybody MIGHT be some variation of mixed but that's not in your lifetime or your children's lifetime or your childrens' childrens' lifetime etc etc.

mixed kids are still a minority, for every one mixed kid you can see like 20 white kids and 20 black kids, most people still factually date within their own race. Why do you guys create these weird ass fantasies, it's not gonna happen


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> Nobody said that? I said whites are not going to get weirdly bred out or whatever fantasy you've created in your head
> maybe way way way way way WAY down into the future when everybody MIGHT be some variation of mixed but that's not in your lifetime or your children's lifetime or your childrens' childrens' lifetime etc etc.
> 
> mixed kids are still a minority, for every one mixed kid you can see like 20 white kids and 20 black kids, most people still factually date within their own race. Why do you guys create these weird ass fantasies, it's not gonna happen


I think you actually agree with me you just don't get the point I'm trying to make. In the 80s for example in Houston an average white man would be doing quite well.

Now to do well as a white man with white women you must be a chad or be rich. This might be because of the jews but whatever it is its certainly the case. 

Itsover for example is clearly somewhat attractive as he had multiple children in other countires but because its so inflated in white countires and he's not a legit 6'2 dicaprio lookalike, or high money and status he didn't do well at all


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> I think you actually agree with me you just don't get the point I'm trying to make. In the 80s for example in Houston an average white man would be doing quite well.
> 
> Now to do well as a white man with white women you must be a chad or be rich. This might be because of the jews but whatever it is its certainly the case.
> 
> Itsover for example is clearly somewhat attractive as he had multiple children in other countires but because its so inflated in white countires and he's not a legit 6'2 dicaprio lookalike, or high money and status he didn't do well at all


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

normie white men do fine, leave the basement holy shit
pure fantasy, no where will you see normies struggling, absolutely no where in this world. like I've already said a thousand times, INCELS LIKE TO COPE THAT THEY'RE NORMIE, they're not normie, they're ugly. If you're normie and struggling it means you're autistic, 0 nt normies struggle in the real world, legitimately go outside


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> normie white men do fine, leave the basement holy shit
> pure fantasy, no where will you see normies struggling, absolutely no where in this world. like I've already said a thousand times, INCELS LIKE TO COPE THAT THEY'RE NORMIE, they're not normie, they're ugly. If you're normie and struggling it means you're autistic, 0 nt normies struggle in the real world, legitimately go outside


Oh ok sorry you're right. Sorry for distracting you from going to see your 3 kids you must have already you alpha white normie bull


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Sep 2, 2021)

They have low ethics standards, their religion teach them to feel superior to other humans and to take anything they want without feeling any remorse.
They basically think they own everything by nature because they are the chosen ones, thus being said they are not stealing from goys they are just taking what is already theirs.
They also think its ok to rape goys as young as 3yo and enslave them.
They have the lowest moral on this earth that why they are able to do crazy shit no one would ever do, and this ability is giving them an advantage over the rest of the population.
No wonder so many pogroms happened, jews were always the ones doing the worst thing to others.
Also they have a very strong sense of tribalism, a jew is very severely punished if he betrays or refuses to cooperate with other jews.

So basically you have a group of people who are very loyal between them and are ready to do the worst things to take from others.
Don't listen to the copers like J Peterson and other golems who tell you they have higher IQ, it's fake


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 2, 2021)

terminus said:


> They have low ethics standards, their religion teach them to feel superior to other humans and to take anything they want without feeling any remorse.
> They basically think they own everything by nature because they are the chosen ones, thus being said they are not stealing from goys they are just taking what is already theirs.
> They also think its ok to rape goys as young as 3yo and enslave them.
> They have the lowest moral on this earth that why they are able to do crazy shit no one would ever do, and this ability is giving them an advantage over the rest of the population.
> ...


That's just proof of jrw manipulation. How can they have higher iq when they are systematically inbred


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Sep 2, 2021)

loksr said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> normie white men do fine, leave the basement holy shit
> pure fantasy, no where will you see normies struggling, absolutely no where in this world. like I've already said a thousand times, INCELS LIKE TO COPE THAT THEY'RE NORMIE, they're not normie, they're ugly. If you're normie and struggling it means you're autistic, 0 nt normies struggle in the real world, legitimately go outside


bro he retarded dont waste ur time. shit like this only makes me wanna quit this forum


----------



## loksr (Sep 2, 2021)

Rush said:


> bro he retarded dont waste ur time. shit like this only makes me wanna quit this forum


I forgot that he's a shitposter tbh, just remembered the name a little bit ago


----------



## metagross (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> I believe the conspiracy because germany tried to genocide the Jews and now every germanic country is just extremely fucked up.
> 
> But how do they get into positions where they can control things like feminism and record labels


I don't think there's too much to it. 
I do notice however, that Jews like Chuck Schumer in the US will say something like: "Abortions are a human right", but then attend a conference to decrease abortions of israeli jews and similar stuff. Basically: "Diversity, degeneracy and stuff for thee, but not for me." 

It should be noted that Ashkenazi Jews have slightly higher IQ scores than White people do. And therefore they probably end up in higher positions of power, etc.

Now you might say: Wait a minute. If you replace Turner's 10 executives, CNN's 11 executives and CNN's 17 Hosts with members of the public, chosen at random, the odds that you'd get a jewish majority at all three levels is: 
- 1 in 4,620,054,353,091,400,000,000,000
- One in four septillion, six-hundred and twenty sextillion, fifty-four quintillion, three-hundred and fifty three quadrillion, ninety one trillion and 400 billion. 

If you bought exactly three powerball tickets (each with a 1 in 292 million chance of winning), it is 20 times more likely that you'd win the powerball all three times than it is to get this many jews. 

This is, of course, correct, and this is where nepotism plays a role. I think jews have an in-group loyalty towards their own "tribe". 
So higher IQ, in combination with lots of nepotism among jewish elites is the reason for this. I personally don't believe that there is any conspiracy.


----------



## androciv (Sep 3, 2021)

They're like high iq ruthless women with a strong in group bias. The dumber jews probably died off in the holocaust and similar events.
But they would be nowhere without the white elite cooperating with them. So you shouldn't hate jews alone. It's like hating women alone for a gynocentric society, it wouldn't have happened without men


----------



## Ryan (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> I believe the conspiracy because germany tried to genocide the Jews and now every germanic country is just extremely fucked up.
> 
> But how do they get into positions where they can control things like feminism and record labels


anti christ is behind them


----------



## androciv (Sep 3, 2021)

Rush said:


> bro he retarded dont waste ur time. shit like this only makes me wanna quit this forum


This is a classic jewish tactic. Pretend to be a neutral observer and implying you're crazy or a loser for noticing their influence and power. It wouldn't be so bad if they used for good. They're the prime force behind the normalization of sexual perversions, feminism, LGBT etc. The only company that makes tranny hormones is in Israel. I didn't believe it initially either but the more you dig into it, it becomes very obvious and it's not just some conspiracy theory blogs either, you can find all this information in official sources.

Even the jews you might respect like Einstein stole their theories and called nationalism a disease while being staunch zionists


----------



## androciv (Sep 3, 2021)

Ryan said:


> anti christ is behind them


There's a theory that their god is basically kali the demon from 'kaliyuga'. (Not to be confused for káli, the goddess who's benevolent despite looking fearsome)


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

androciv said:


> They're like high iq ruthless women with a strong in group bias. The dumber jews probably died off in the holocaust and similar events.
> But they would be nowhere without the white elite cooperating with them. So you shouldn't hate jews alone. It's like hating women alone for a gynocentric society, it wouldn't have happened without men


This x1000


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

androciv said:


> This is a classic jewish tactic. Pretend to be a neutral observer and implying you're crazy or a loser for noticing their influence and power. It wouldn't be so bad if they used for good. They're the prime force behind the normalization of sexual perversions, feminism, LGBT etc. The only company that makes tranny hormones is in Israel. I didn't believe it initially either but the more you dig into it, it becomes very obvious and it's not just some conspiracy theory blogs either, you can find all this information in official sources.
> 
> Even the jews you might respect like Einstein stole their theories and called nationalism a disease while being staunch zionists


So much love Dude


----------



## UglyGod360 (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> they're not, incels just really like to cope that there's alternate universes where they'd be chad without some boogeyman pulling the strings to cuck them, but sadly for the incels their genetics were just fucked from the start
> 
> also hitler just used the jewish boogeyman as leverage for his political career, he didn't actually give a shit about the jews, it's just that uniting the people against a singular enemy is REALLY effective for political gain


Found the jew


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 3, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Haha jewchads keep winning
> View attachment 1298794


hello ani yisraeli


----------



## Umbra (Sep 3, 2021)

Mirin this blackpilled speech by der fuhrer







looksmax.org





Hitler basically explaining modern society and jews


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 3, 2021)

They are gods people


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> Found the jew


I’ve met one jew in my entire life, she was nice
Blame your parents for your inceldom bro the jews don’t give a shit about you


----------



## UglyGod360 (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> I’ve met one jew in my entire life, she was nice
> Blame your parents for your inceldom bro the jews don’t give a shit about you


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


>


Give me one second and i will demolish your cope


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Sep 3, 2021)

because they arent real jews. Real jews are like most normal people. The elite that is in power follows freemasonry and satanism.


----------



## quakociaptockh (Sep 3, 2021)

Gad said:


> highest average iq



They are not. Check the actual stats.


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


>







demolished, destroyed, actually killed, completely over for you


----------



## UglyGod360 (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> View attachment 1300244
> 
> demolished, destroyed, actually killed, completely over for you


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

UglyGod360 said:


> View attachment 1300276


yes bro I photoshopped the chart and everything to hide my 0.1% ashkenazi ancestry 
edit: cope if I was editing it I would've made myself 100% chad indian


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> I’ve met one jew in my entire life, she was nice
> Blame your parents for your inceldom bro the jews don’t give a shit about you


----------



## Forever8 (Sep 3, 2021)

its not the jews but the wasps who are still the most powerful.
The powerful jews are secular athiests who follow enlightment values rather than old testament or talmudic values.
The ultra orthodox jews hold very little power.
The wasps support israel because the secular jews share their values, which allows the secular jews to have power


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

Forever8 said:


> its not the jews but the wasps who are still the most powerful.
> The powerful jews are secular athiests who follow enlightment values rather than old testament or talmudic values.
> The ultra orthodox jews hold very little power.
> The wasps support israel because the secular jews share their values, which allows the secular jews to have power


Exactly @loksr when we say JEWS we mainly mean English ELITES in UK and USA an somewhat the proper jews


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Exactly @loksr when we say JEWS we mainly mean English ELITES in UK and USA an somewhat the proper jews


I mean don't say jews then
just say rich people

but even still, rich people aren't creating plots to fuck you over or fuck up society like they're little joker men or some shit
they just want to get richer, it's what they do best, everything they do is in the interest of getting more money, NOT hurting some dumbass construction worker in a trailer park somewhere, they don't even care that you exist


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> I mean don't say jews then
> just say rich people
> 
> but even still, rich people aren't creating plots to fuck you over or fuck up society like they're little joker men or some shit
> they just want to get richer, it's what they do best, everything they do is in the interest of getting more money, NOT hurting some dumbass construction worker in a trailer park somewhere, they don't even care that you exist


Yeah but bringing immigrants in makes them richer but it makes it harder for the white natives. So maybe they didn't intend for it.


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Yeah but bringing immigrants in makes them richer but it makes it harder for the white natives. So maybe they didn't intend for it.


a plot to make yourself richer is worlds apart from a plot to make everyone else poorer, vastly different things

but even still I doubt jews having anything to do with that is real, sounds more like grandiose fantasy
if I was from a shithole country that gets bombed every second day I'd be clawing my way into europe too


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> a plot to make yourself richer is worlds apart from a plot to make everyone else poorer, vastly different things
> 
> but even still I doubt jews having anything to do with that is real, sounds more like grandiose fantasy
> if I was from a shithole country that gets bombed every second day I'd be clawing my way into europe too


I'll put it this way, 
are jews getting together and discussing ways they can make themselves even more filthy rich? yeah probably
are jews getting together like little joker esque disney villains and discussing how they can fuck up society and weaken other races? nah bro, I wish the world was that exciting but unfortunately everything is mundane and meaningless


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> a plot to make yourself richer is worlds apart from a plot to make everyone else poorer, vastly different things
> 
> but even still I doubt jews having anything to do with that is real, sounds more like grandiose fantasy
> if I was from a shithole country that gets bombed every second day I'd be clawing my way into europe too


Looks jews are benign people. They are only.just trying to get by in this world like everyone else.

Racemxing never ever occurs in the west really and immigration was because whites had to help them. Feminism was needed because women should have the same advantage to men.

Also nobody is gay and transgender in UK and USA and also there are no media promoting being gay and even if there were it's English people making the media not jews


----------



## Melo95 (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> But I mean how exactly do they do it. Let's say in 1940 some jews arrived in new york did they just herd together and then one got into a good position and helped the other up


They did that way before then


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Looks jews are benign people. They are only.just trying to get by in this world like everyone else.


jews are probably better at it for sure, but only in terms of connections, you see similar career focus in indians and asians but less of the rising to the top sort of thing. Probably because jews have more of a focus on business while indians and asians tend to have more of a focus on STEM. Business is where rising to the top REALLY happens
could also potentially be some form of racepill, since they look white maybe they have an easier time in white countries?


YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Racemxing never ever occurs in the west really and immigration was because whites had to help them. Feminism was needed because women should have the same advantage to men.


most people date and reproduce within their own race, that's a fact. Why you would assume the jews had to do with any of this shit? Also why do you even care about feminism lol, the only reason I've ever heard an incel give is basically "BECAUSE NOW THEY WON'T CHOOSE MY UGLY ASS!!!" the ugly ones would still choose you if you weren't autistic bro

these forums are always so far removed from reality it's actually insane


YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> Also nobody is gay and transgender in UK and USA and also there are no media promoting being gay and even if there were it's English people making the media not jews


If you think you can BECOME gay, that means you're gay. I could never be gay no matter how many gay people I see on the tv bro, do you CHOOSE to like women? that means you're gay, what the hell is even this. There's more gay people cause they don't get lynched for being gay anymore, why would the jews have anything to do with that shit jfl? It's just a boogeyman for you to blame all your problems on


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> jews are probably better at it for sure, but only in terms of connections, you see similar career focus in indians and asians but less of the rising to the top sort of thing. Probably because jews have more of a focus on business while indians and asians tend to have more of a focus on STEM. Business is where rising to the top REALLY happens
> could also potentially be some form of racepill, since they look white maybe they have an easier time in white countries?
> 
> most people date and reproduce within their own race, that's a fact. Why you would assume the jews had to do with any of this shit? Also why do you even care about feminism lol, the only reason I've ever heard an incel give is basically "BECAUSE NOW THEY WON'T CHOOSE MY UGLY ASS!!!" the ugly ones would still choose you if you weren't autistic bro
> ...


Look, if the jews are getting together and creating evil plots to fuck up society I would be happy, cause that means some part of life actually has meaning and there's a real life villain out there

but the reality is that is most likely not happening, because life is boring and pointless


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> Look, if the jews are getting together and creating evil plots to fuck up society I would be happy, cause that means some part of life actually has meaning and there's a real life villain out there
> 
> but the reality is that is most likely not happening, because life is boring and pointless


So true. If anything the villan is women


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> So true. If anything the villan is women


you'd do the same thing if you were in their position but the bar is ridiculously lower than you think it is
be normie and be nt and your life will be decent
be above average and nt and your life will be great


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Sep 3, 2021)

loksr said:


> you'd do the same thing if you were in their position but the bar is ridiculously lower than you think it is
> be normie and be nt and your life will be decent
> be above average and nt and your life will be great


It's a







Joke


----------



## loksr (Sep 3, 2021)

YoungJohnnyDepp said:


> It's a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm choosing to ignore you pretending that everything you say is a joke because I know you struggle for real with girls
be normie and nt and your life will be decent
be above average and nt and your life will be great
seriously, it's that easy, looksmax and try it

actually blaming women for it is a LOT less asinine than blaming random jew boogeyman supervillain that in all likelihood doesn't actually exist
but the REAL cause is genetics and your brain


----------

